# Wie mache ich ein Bild durchsichtig?



## x Ladylike (28. Juli 2005)

Hi,
ich bin ein neuer ''Photoshopler'' und möchte einen Hintergrund erstellen, bei dem ich zwei Bilder übereinander haben möchte. Das Obere sollte aber durchsichtig sein, sodass man das untere Bild sehen kann.
Wer kann mir helfen?   
Sue


----------



## extracuriosity (28. Juli 2005)

Du hast beide Bilder auf seperaten Ebenen und reduzierst die Ebenendeckkraft der oberen.


----------



## Duddle (28. Juli 2005)

Hi und herzlich willkommen bei Tutorials.de!

Das Zauberwort für deine Frage heißt „Deckkraft“ (siehe Anhang). Einfach runterregeln und den Effekt beobachten.

Falls du in nächster Instanz einen flüssigen Übergang zweier Bilder machen willst, nutz bitte die Forensuche mit dem Stichwort „Maske“. Übrigens: als Photoshop-Neuling empfehle ich dir dringendst, dir ein paar Tutorials zusammenzuklauben (Google, foreninterne Tutorials) und bis zum Ende durchzuspielen, gleichzeitig mal jeden Knopf und Regler zu drücken (die gute, alte Trial&Error-Methode *sniff*), so wirst du am schnellsten zu Erfolgen kommen.

Alternativ kannst du mich auch in ICQ ansprechen (86198212) 


Duddle


----------



## x Ladylike (28. Juli 2005)

Hm, also ich find das nicht mit dem Deckwert. Ich habe Version Paint Shop Pro 9. Ist das da dann anders?
Sue


----------



## x Ladylike (28. Juli 2005)

Hallo,
ich hab das mit der Deckkraft jetzt doch gefunden! Aber auf was für Ebenen soll ich es öffnen? Da gibts Rasterebenen, Vektoreben,...
Sue


----------



## SilentWarrior (28. Juli 2005)

> ich bin ein neuer ''Photoshopler''
> 
> […]
> 
> Ich habe Version Paint Shop Pro 9.


Wie äh … was denn nun?


----------



## CSANecromancer (28. Juli 2005)

Hallo x Ladylike,

ich glaube, da liegt ein grundsätzliches Begriffsproblem vor.  Der Adobe Photoshop ist ein anderes Programm als der Paint Shop Pro 9 von Jasc, den du benutzt, auch wenn sich die Bedienung und Ergebnisse doch stark ähneln. Selber benutze ich ebenfalls den PSP und es war ein ziemlicher Kulturschock für mich von Version 5 (gemütliches Pixelprogramm) auf Version 9 (richtiges Grafikprogramm) aufzurüsten. Und jetzt rate einmal, was einer meiner ersten Versuche war... genau. Das Übereinanderlegen von zwei Bildern. 
Leider habe ich den PSP im Moment nicht zur Hand, zur Not kann ich dir später detaillierte Hilfe geben. Auf alle Fälle gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten, das Übereinanderlegen zu realisieren. Die hier angesprochene Methode dürfte dabei noch die einfachste sein. Im PSP gibt es (nicht schlagen, wenn es nicht 100% ganz genau so im Menü steht) im Menü unter "Ansicht" die Möglichkeit, die "Ebenenübersicht" einzublenden. Zur Not hilft hier die Programmhilfe weiter, Stichwort "Ebenen".
Sobald die Ebenenansicht eingeblendet ist, kannst du Bild A in die vorhandene Ebene legen (falls dies nicht schon automatisch geschehen ist). Danach ist über das Icon mit den zwei Quadraten im Fenster der Ebenenansicht das Erstellen einer zweiten Ebene möglich. Dieser gibst du einfach einen Namen und gehst sicher, daß sie aktiviert (markiert) ist. Jetzt kannst du das Bild B öffnen, alles auswählen und über Bearbeiten->Einfügen->Als neue Auswahl einfügen in das bereits geöffnete Bild A einfügen. Der Effekt ist der, daß eine dritte Ebene temporär erscheint "freie Auswahl" oder so ähnlich. Wenn du diese Ebene positioniert hast und die Auswahl aufhebst, dann wird sie mit der markierten Ebene (wir erinnern uns: Neue Ebene für Bild B  ) verbunden.
Voilá.
Allerdings dürfte das Ergebnis eventuell nicht ganz deinen Erwartungen entsprechen.
Wenn du Bild B (also das "oben" liegende) transparent machen willst, dann kannst du das wieder über die Ebenenübersicht machen, indem du die entsprechende Ebene rechts anklickst und dann die "Eigenschaften" veränderst. Dort gibt es auch eine Einstellung für "Deckkraft", die du dann nur von 100% auf den gewünschten Wert senken musst.
Andererseits kann es auch gut möglich sein, daß Bild B mit einem bereits transparenten Hintergrund eingefügt werden soll. Dieses Problem löse ich meist so, daß ich Bild B als eigene Datei in den PSP lade, mit dem Auswallwerkzeug "Zauberstab" (im Gegensatz zu "Rechteck" und "Lasso") den Hintergrund markiere und einfach ausschneide. Danach Vorgehensweise wie gehabt:
- Bild A öffnen
- Neue Ebene anlegen
- Bild B-> Alles markieren
- Bild B -> kopieren
- Bild A -> Ebene für Bild B markieren
- Bild A -> Bearbeiten->Als neue Auswahl hinzufügen
- Bild A -> Auswahl aufheben
- Bild A, Ebene von Bild B -> Rechtsklick -> Eigenschaften -> Deckkraft einstellen.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte dir wenigstens ein bißchen helfen, aber wenn du die PSP-Hilfe zu Rate ziehst, kriegst du es sicher ohne Probleme hin.

Gruß,
Necro

Nachtrag: Für den Anfang würde ich sagen, arbeite bei den Ebenen am Besten mit Rasterebenen. Außer du kommst aus dem Bereich des technischen Zeichnens, dann dürftest du mit Vektorebenen vertrauter sein.


----------



## x Ladylike (28. Juli 2005)

Hallo die 3. ^^
ich habs verstanden  
Ich hab das total verwechselt mit Photoshop und Paint Shop :x
Tut mir Leid wegen der Verwirrung   
Sue


----------

